# Kazaa Altnet Download Manager Buffer Overflow Vulnerability (Highly critical)



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Kazaa Altnet Download Manager Buffer Overflow Vulnerability

SECUNIA ADVISORY ID:
SA12455

VERIFY ADVISORY:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12455/

CRITICAL:
Highly critical

IMPACT:
System access

WHERE:
From remote

SOFTWARE:
Kazaa 2.x
http://secunia.com/product/616/

DESCRIPTION:
CelebrityHacker has reported a vulnerability in the Altnet Download
Manager included in Kazaa, which can be exploited by malicious people
to compromise a user's system.

For more information:
SA12446

The vulnerability has been confirmed in Altnet Download Manager
4.0.0.4 included in Kazaa 2.7.1. Other versions may also be affected.

SOLUTION:
Remove the Altnet Download Manager ("adm.exe") or uninstall Kazaa.

PROVIDED AND/OR DISCOVERED BY:
CelebrityHacker

OTHER REFERENCES:
SA12446:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12446/


----------

